# Anything you wont feed them?



## Shrub (Jul 25, 2018)

we don't have many scraps, i do like to minimize waste, could be saving certain scraps to make stock or whatever. Some scraps we wont feed them like potato peels (we have a rabbit and it isn't good for rabbit to go and eat them) maybe when we have a proper coop that the rabbit wont go in, at the moment they are all free range, we let them out in the morning and put them in the coop in the evening.


----------



## George Mikkelsen (Mar 1, 2018)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Shrub, most chickens won’t eat things they shouldn’t. They have a inbred knowledge not to eat at least most things that are harmful or that they simply don’t like.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I cringe whenever I read that someone is feeding their birds cooked scraps, the kind that have salt in them. It doesn't take much salt to send a bird over the edge of well being.


----------



## Shrub (Jul 25, 2018)

robin416 said:


> I cringe whenever I read that someone is feeding their birds cooked scraps, the kind that have salt in them. It doesn't take much salt to send a bird over the edge of well being.


i mean non cooked. cooked food/left overs are put in fridge for us


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was pretty sure that's what you meant. If you ever have any berries that maybe are not up to snuff for human consumption give a few to the birds, they're liable to think they've gotten the best treat in the world. Blueberries, strawberries, watermelon, some like bananas. 

Just don't over do it because of the sugar, you could have some messy bottoms because of it.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

My chickens loved grapes. They only ate bananas if I peeled them. Most cooked scraps I put out were ignored. Mine wouldn’t touch potato peels or onions. They just dried up and I raked them out.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I forgot about grapes! Even my Guineas like them. They'll do the chicken thing, grab one and dare anyone to take it away from them.


----------



## Shrub (Jul 25, 2018)

At the moment they are loving Giggles left over seeds. Giggle doesn't eat much but when I change her food the empty seeds and left overs go in a container. once container semi-full (small container) so about once a week. then they go out to the chickens and they love it, end up completely gone


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, I give mine wild bird seed. They also get hulled sunflower seeds. Meal worms when I think of them.


----------

